# Eigenartige Meldungen im ISP Cron Protokoll



## stefanw (7. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

diese Meldungen habe ich sehr viele. Ist das was schlechtes?

PHP Deprecated:  Comments starting with '#' are deprecated in  /etc/php5/cli/conf.d/mcrypt.ini on line 1 in Unknown on line 0
PHP Deprecated:  Comments starting with '#' are deprecated in  /etc/php5/cli/conf.d/imagick.ini on line 1 in Unknown on line 0
PHP Deprecated:  Comments starting with '#' are deprecated in  /etc/php5/cli/conf.d/imap.ini on line 1 in Unknown on line 0
PHP Deprecated:  Comments starting with '#' are deprecated in  /etc/php5/cli/conf.d/mcrypt.ini on line 1 in Unknown on line 0
PHP Deprecated:  Comments starting with '#' are deprecated in  /etc/php5/cli/conf.d/imagick.ini on line 1 in Unknown on line 0
PHP Deprecated:  Comments starting with '#' are deprecated in  /etc/php5/cli/conf.d/imap.ini on line 1 in Unknown on line 0


----------



## Till (7. Juni 2010)

Ist ein Bug im aktuellen Ubuntu: Schau mal hier:

http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=46401


----------

